# Worldmark transfer time



## dgalati (Sep 21, 2020)

Anyone have current transfer time once Worldmark receives all paper work?


----------



## pharmacistking (Sep 21, 2020)

I transferred one in about 6 weeks in may.


----------



## rocksteadyserg (Sep 25, 2020)

9 months for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

